# [xorg.conf] Dual head CRT + TV

## Theasker

Estoy intentando configurar el xorg para hacer funcionar una GeForce FX 5700 LE en mi CRT y la salida de video compuesto a la TV y que funcionen los 2 a la vez o algo parecido, vamos que si quiero poner una peli en la tele y pueda seguir trabajando en el CRT.  No consigo hacerlo funcionar. He llegado a pensar que el cable está mal hecho (encargué un cable de 10 m. de RCA a RCA macho en una tienda) o falla el adaptador RCA a S-Video.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # Monitor HITACHI CM813, 21" 1600 x 1200
> 
> Section "Monitor"
> 
> 	Identifier  "HITACHI"
> ...

 

Y el driver de nvidia que uso: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
> 
>       Latest version available: 173.14.15
> ...

 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno yo no tengo una nvidia, pero en varias webs recomiendan que sigas este artículo: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/NVidia/TV-OUT

Saludos.

----------

## Theasker

eso que me mandas ya lo he mirado y es para hacer un tv-out con lo que dejas de ver lo que estás haciendo en el monitor (aparte que eso tampoco me funciona) y lo que yo quiero es poder seguir trabajando y he seguido este post. Os dejo como ha quedado mi xorg y la salida del log

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # Fuentes
> 
> Section "Files"
> 
>         FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"
> ...

 

# grep -e WW -e EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/cyrilic" does not exist.
> ...

 

----------

## Txema

A ver:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Screen" 
> 
> Identifier "Screen[1]" 
> 
> Device "Device[1]" 
> ...

 

¿Pones una única sección de profundidad (24) y le dices que la profundidad por defecto es 16? entonces pasará lo que te ha dicho el error, que no  hay Display válido, o cambias el 24 por 16 o viceversa.

Además, y esto no tiene nada que ver con lo otro, en la otra sección de Screen tienes 1024x765 en lougar de 1024x768  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## Theasker

Tienes razón, eso me pasa por no repasarlo bien, pero lo he corregido y ahora me sale ma o meno lo mismo

grep -e WW -e EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/cyrilic" does not exist.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/default".

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings".

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/util".

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) NVIDIA(1): Unable to find available Display Devices for screen 1.

```

----------

## Txema

Pues vaya...

Pega la salida de lspci y cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

De todas formas creo que la forma correcta de hacerlo sería como se indica en http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/NVidia/Twin_View

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, como ya dije no puedo aportar mucho pero acaso el driver de nvidia no tiene soporte para xrandr?? con suerte te funciona.

----------

## Theasker

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Bueno, como ya dije no puedo aportar mucho pero acaso el driver de nvidia no tiene soporte para xrandr?? con suerte te funciona.

 

A ver si veo con usarlo bien, y si me detecta que tengo conectada la TV, xq si no me lo detecta es que está mal el cable ¿no?

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Pega la salida de lspci y cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> De todas formas creo que la forma correcta de hacerlo sería como se indica en http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/NVidia/Twin_View

 

Pero el Twin View se supone que es una característica que tienen sólo algunas tarjetas nvidia y no forzosamente todas las que tengan salida de tv por video compuesto, ¿o me equivoco?

# lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge
> 
> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge
> 
> 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT880 Host Bridge
> ...

 

 */var/log/Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.5.3
> 
> Release Date: 5 November 2008
> ...

 

----------

## Txema

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Pero el Twin View se supone que es una característica que tienen sólo algunas tarjetas nvidia y no forzosamente todas las que tengan salida de tv por video compuesto, ¿o me equivoco?
> 
> 

 

A ver, ¿tu tarjeta es más moderna que una Geforce 2 mx? ¿tiene dos salidas de video? pues entonces tiene Twinview.

Yo casi que intentaría usar twinview porque al menos está más y mejor documentado que este "método"

Nunca he conectado una TV así que no sé no por donde empezar, supongo que antes de probar a dividir el escritorio probaría si funciona siquiera como monitor normal y único, desenchufando el otro.

----------

